# java.awt.color Schriftfarbe



## siroFranz (26. Jan 2007)

Also, erste Frage kann man mit dem java.awt.color die Schriftfarbe verändern.

Möchte einfach einen String mit Text in einen JTextPane() reinsetzen, der grün ist.
Leider bin ich schon gescheitert, finde bei google auch nichts gescheites.

Gruß


----------



## unknown_member (26. Jan 2007)

Ganz einfach:

Um die Schriftfarbe zu setzen, gibst du


```
setForeground
```

ein.



Zum Beispiel bei grün:


```
deinElement.setForeground(Color.GREEN);
```



____
MfG, unknown_member


----------



## Beni (26. Jan 2007)

Wenn nur einzelne Wörter eingefärbt sein sollen, dann such mal nach "StyledDocument". Im Forum oder über google sollte da sicher das ein oder andere Beispiel zu finden sein.

(Kurzabriss: StyledDocument erstellen, mit "setDocument" beim JTextPane setzen, dann Strings in das Document einfügen. Das Document kann "Styles" herstellen, und mit "StyleConstants" kann man diese Styles verändern: Farben, Fett, Kursiv, ...)


----------



## siroFranz (26. Jan 2007)

Edit blubb


----------

